# Jungle Motors Offers 10KW Plug-In Prius Conversion Kit



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

10KW Lithium Iron Phosphate (LiFePO4) battery technology and BMS now enable the Prius to travel up to 50 miles at up to 52Mph.

More...


----------

